# stucco skim coat?



## celine (Apr 16, 2006)

I replaced my windows and I was told that the stucco patch wouldn't match the old one which has been painted many times (sand texture). My contractor suggested a sandblasting and a skim coat. I'm worried about my budget. My stucco doesn't need major repair (other than the window patch) but the paint is peeling. I definitely need to change the apperance of the house by at least paint it. Any suggestions? Is the skim coat my only way to go?


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not sure what your contractor means by a "skim coat"? Personally, I would use one of the new industial finishes like this:

http://www.texcote.com/

when I want to refinish my stucco.


----------



## celine (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks I'll look into it


----------

